# Help! I just got a Olympus trip 35 and..



## sincere (Feb 12, 2010)

i think its broken.

The aperture shutter size doesnt change no matter what i do.

The lens itself, i put my hand in front of the lens and i dont see any change in the viewer, i try to set aperture or mode and i also dont see any change (sharpness, bokeh) in the viewer.

No red flag pops up, no matter how dark or bright it is in the room.

Can anyone help?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you got the aperture ring set to A automatic if not you are in flash mode and will only shoot at 1/40 but there is a mod you can do so it will shoot at 1/200 in manual, do not forget when you look through the view finder you are not looking through the lens. Put some film in and go shooting you will be surprised how sharp your shots are


----------



## sincere (Feb 12, 2010)

I pointed the camera towards me and moved the aperture ring but the aperture shutter didnt change at all..is this supposed to be like this? I took a good look at the camera and it doesnt look damaged.

Also, the red flag thing, does it pop up once i have film inside?

*edit*

No matter what i do, my lens looks like in the bottom right photo

http://www.dslr-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1186597&d=1266020497


----------



## compur (Feb 12, 2010)

If you cover the lens and try to shoot, the red flag should pop up and the
shutter release should lock.

If that doesn't happen then the meter probably died or became too weak to
do what it is supposed to do.  Selenium meters can suddenly expire.

Repair would likely cost more than replacing the camera with a working
example.


----------



## a_spaceman (Feb 15, 2010)

the reason why you don't see the lens closing according to the aperture is because it gets into position when you are actually pressing the shuttuer button to take a photo.

to make sure it works fine just open the back and try "taking" photos at different apertures. you should see the blades moving and stopping to the right position when you release the shutter.

about the red flag, try to cover completely the lens and see if it shows. if it doesnt first of all make sure the camera still doesn't actually releases the shutter. it might be just a case of the red flag itself not working, but the camera might still do (after all the red flag is only an indicator that let you know what the camera has decided about the exposure).

and no, you wont see anything particular in the view finder, it's just a little plastic window that goes from the one side to the other of the camera so there is no way to have a preview of the DoF or focus. still, focusing with it is incredibly simple.

anyway, thatt's one amazing camera you bought, so check those few things and if everything works fine just enjoy it.

any more questions, just ask. hope that was clear enough, havent been sleeping much in the past week...!


----------

